# Lighted Plastic die-cast Ambulance



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

A quick and dirty project. I've lighted a few police cars and have wanted to try some trucks and ambulances but have not found many plastic ambulances.

Here is a hot wheel plastic body on a 4 gear AW chassis with a flashing LED added. Body found on eBay. 

leds are from - http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/ledlights1.html a supplier passed along by Slotcarman

I had to narrow the stock rear wheels to tuck them inside the body, do some carving inside and add a screw post. Not perfect but came out okay looking for a few other simple lighting projects. The LEDs from the link above come ready to use (LED, bridge rectifier, capacitor, and resistor all wired and shrink wrapped) all you have to do is provide power. I've started using the wire connectors so it is easy to service the chassis separate from the lights/body.





































Lighting cars is addictive. Mine are simple compared to Slotcarman but still fun.

Here it is in action:






I'm looking for a pickup truck snow plow to light and more ambulances (more realistic ones).


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool engineering!!! I like those wire connectors, makes it easy:thumbsup::thumbsup:...
Did you get the connectors from the site also? RM


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks!

I bought them on eBay. Here was the seller I used:

http://r.ebay.com/LFveka


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the connectors are also available through MicroMark.com


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Impressive, Bob!

Diggin' the blinkies! :thumbsup:
Slick looking body, too!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like it!!! Lighting 'em up is addicting!! Frustrating at times, but addicting!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

